# my chevy truck hesitates when i start it



## terryschevy (Jan 21, 2014)

I have a 1993 chevy 1500.350 engine.when trying to start it.turns over but takes a while to start.when starts it runs good.then when you shut off hard to start.do you what I should do.i do hear the fuel pump when trying to start.sound like its working.
.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Big question is maintenance.

When was the last tune up?? How are the spark plug wires??

2nd question is mileage.

How many miles on the truck??


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Have you tried just turning it on for 3-4 seconds before you crank the engine?

Has anyone checked fuel pump pressure ?

BG


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The fuel may be working but may not putting out sufficient pressure and volume?


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

I bet SABL nailed it. If any part of the ignition system is deficient (plug/wire/cap and rotor), a 5.7 will show those exact symptoms. If you haven't thrown a misfire code yet, change out the plugs on one side of the motor. Start it and see if there's a change. Then change out the other bank of plugs. If still no change, then its time for new wires, and cap and rotor.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Check spark plugs for wear coil(s) for proper voltage, wires for cracks, fuel pump for correct pressure, air filter for cleanliness, fuel filter for proper flow, ( change annually )
and if the check engine light comes on and stays on let us know


----------



## Donthomas1 (Feb 6, 2014)

let me ask one question that may just be worth a look go out and look at your battery see if it is high amp or not you will need 1k crank amp seen folks have 650 crank amp and dont start well.


----------

